# Pictures of this year's Tradgang Badlands Mule Deer Hunt



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

One long bow and two recurves headed out for a four day mule deer hunt in Western ND. Soon found out that the flatlanders on this side of the state need to carefully consider heading down any butte, it only means you will eventually have to come back up. Saw fare amount of does, but the bucks were pretty thin. Did see some Rams and Yews, but no Elk. 
Was a great hunt over all and learned much to apply to next year.

Camp the first night since we did not get out there till 1230am









Bedded Doe and Fawn









Deer on a ridge line that took me an hour to get to and find out that they were no where to be found








Big Butte that I ended up walking around 








Jason's deer that we found








Me screwing around mid day








Final camp site








Our only deer for the week, taken by the guy in the middle


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like a good trip and nice weather.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That really looked fun! Nice shot on the doe!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

That is great guys...

Nice pictures


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Many people haven't ventured out to visit the badlands. What a beautiful site to see, not to mention the hunting is better there then almost anywhere else in the state.

Glad to see you guys had a good/successful trip. It'll be an addiction forever now.

Congrats Fellas...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks like you boys had a great time.

Your post & photos bring back memories. I used to go out there quite often back in the early 80's when there were no cell phones, only the military had GPS, little oil work, and no mountain bikers.

The Badlands were ND's best kept secret...

I would park the truck, get out a USGS quad, shoot a compass bearing, shoulder my pack & bow, and take off into the hills. I slept where ever I ended up at the end of the day and usually never saw another soul for the 7-10 days I would be in the breaks...

I lived on salted nut rolls, **** noodles, the occasional sharptail, and water. Took baths in stock tanks and naps under cedar bushes or in deer beds up in the rimrock. It was grand...

I went back to Trad several years ago, and haven't made it out to the Badlands to try mule bucks with one of my recurves yet. Maybe next Fall.

Afraid I"m getting too old to sleep under cedar bushes with a rock for a pillow, though...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

NDTerminator, the Badlands are a great place to venture out to and hunt and just get away from it all. With the oil boom the terrain and solitude isn't quite as you remember. It seems as if you can see a road in the distance from almost any high ground that leads to an oil well . 
Few more pictures


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is me, my cousin and a friend of mine out during opening weekend in the badlands.










Here is my friend with his deer. He was the only one to get a deer same as last year, but we had a great time.









Turner is your campsite at the whitetail, b/c it looks like the tree we were caming by. We didnt think of taking any pictures of camp until we were packed up.


----------

